# The Best Hangover Cure!



## timstalltaletav

As a firm believer of the "hair of the dog..." method of curing a hangover, I think I found the best thing yet.

_Weyerbacher Sunday Morning Stout_

I'm not sure how I missed this stuff for 2+ years but it is awesome on a Sunday morning when you had a few too many on Saturday night.  

It's very smooth and at 13% abv a bottle (or two) will set you straight.


----------



## bdskelly

Count me in. If it’s booze... I’ll drink it.  B


----------



## Gwanger

bdskelly said:


> Count me in. If it’s booze... I’ll drink it.  B


Its amazing how your ideas and habits change by addind a few years, I used to be a party boy and when you hit 45yrs/ old amazing things start changing like drinking less,and by 65 drinking for enjoyment not the buzz,hangovers are a thing of the past, haven't had one in 15 yrs or more, I forgot what they feel like.amazingly I still make good beers and good wine but I am now into the quality aspect and not quantity.


----------



## timstalltaletav

Gwanger said:


> Its amazing how your ideas and habits change by addind a few years, I used to be a party boy and when you hit 45yrs/ old amazing things start changing like drinking less,and by 65 drinking for enjoyment not the buzz,hangovers are a thing of the past, haven't had one in 15 yrs or more, I forgot what they feel like.amazingly I still make good beers and good wine but I am now into the quality aspect and not quantity.



I have 5 more years to hit 45.  I'm trying to cram in as many hangovers as possible between now and then lol!


----------



## bdskelly

59 and I still appreciate a bit of a Sunday morning hangover. I look forward to it all week long. B


----------



## atomicsmoke

timstalltaletav said:


> I have 5 more years to hit 45.  I'm trying to cram in as many hangovers as possible between now and then lol!


Lol


----------



## foamheart

We had without a doubt the best Hospital Corpsman in the Navy on our boat when I was active duty. When in port which wasn't much, he would take those little folding paper cups they used to put on the old water coolers, fill 'em with pills and tape 'em to his office wall for when the drunks came in. Dob't know why because the next morning you could take 'em and within 30 mins. be happy, smiling, laughing and joking. Not just feeling better but it was a great great day to be alive. What was in them.......

2 asprins
1 antiacid
1 charcoal
1 vitamin B-1
1 vitamin B-12
1 multi-vitamin 

The mess-cooks would give you a piece of burnt toast with honey on it that night when you came in if you could make it to the galley.

In the boats, in the old days the tradition when you got your Dolphins (takes about a year of intense training and discipline) Your first port of call you were required to drink them. Largest glass/bottle/jug/bucket full of whatever they could find behind the bar to put in it. They then dropped in your dolphins and you drank it, supposedly coming up with your dolphins in your teeth. Personally I woke up the next day, from passing out in a cactus patch of the ninth fairway on the base golf course. I was covered with quills embedded all over me! That pain was only slightly muted but the new dolphins on my chest. 

And I ramble again....... Anyway, Doc's pills always cured any and all hang overs. You'll now need a prescription for the B-12 I believe. I used to buy it in a weaker form called "Enter-B", it was taken nasally. 

I don't live like that anymore, I enjoy everything I eat and drink and try not to over enjoy myself.

PS It is not chiseled in stone a cut off date LOL.... some of take a lot longer than others. I always referred to us as professionals. I always said I just enjoyed live too much.


----------



## GaryHibbert

foamheart said:


> PS It is not chiseled in stone a cut off date LOL.... some of take a lot longer than others.



LMASO.  It took me 66 years of drinking, partying, and fighting before I finally realised that alcohol was NOT my friend.  I can't believe just how much I've enjoyed Therese last 3 years.
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl

Haven't had any whiskey in a year, but I do like my beer, maybe someday I'll wean myself off that too, but I keep asking myself WHY?
Al


----------



## bdskelly

SmokinAl said:


> Haven't had any whiskey in a year, but I do like my beer, maybe someday I'll wean myself off that too, but I keep asking myself WHY?
> Al


LOL Exactly Al. Why? God gave us beer to enjoy life! If I gave it up I’d be thirsty all of the time and my Yeti would be lonely.


----------



## timstalltaletav

foamheart said:


> We had without a doubt the best Hospital Corpsman in the Navy on our boat when I was active duty. When in port which wasn't much, he would take those little folding paper cups they used to put on the old water coolers, fill 'em with pills and tape 'em to his office wall for when the drunks came in. Dob't know why because the next morning you could take 'em and within 30 mins. be happy, smiling, laughing and joking. Not just feeling better but it was a great great day to be alive. What was in them.......
> 
> 2 asprins
> 1 antiacid
> 1 charcoal
> 1 vitamin B-1
> 1 vitamin B-12
> 1 multi-vitamin
> 
> The mess-cooks would give you a piece of burnt toast with honey on it that night when you came in if you could make it to the galley.
> 
> In the boats, in the old days the tradition when you got your Dolphins (takes about a year of intense training and discipline) Your first port of call you were required to drink them. Largest glass/bottle/jug/bucket full of whatever they could find behind the bar to put in it. They then dropped in your dolphins and you drank it, supposedly coming up with your dolphins in your teeth. Personally I woke up the next day, from passing out in a cactus patch of the ninth fairway on the base golf course. I was covered with quills embedded all over me! That pain was only slightly muted but the new dolphins on my chest.
> 
> And I ramble again....... Anyway, Doc's pills always cured any and all hang overs. You'll now need a prescription for the B-12 I believe. I used to buy it in a weaker form called "Enter-B", it was taken nasally.
> 
> I don't live like that anymore, I enjoy everything I eat and drink and try not to over enjoy myself.
> 
> PS It is not chiseled in stone a cut off date LOL.... some of take a lot longer than others. I always referred to us as professionals. I always said I just enjoyed live too much.



That's an awesome story!  My nephew is a sub driver.  He turned 21 under water.  I only hear from him sporadically when they're in port.  I can only imagine him drinking like that.   I'm pretty sure he never drank a beer before he enlisted, he's the good kid of the family .  Hahaha!!!

Ps.  The B vitamins definitely work.  Keep a bottle in my truck all the time.   Only weird thing is they turn your pee neon yellow lol!


----------



## bdskelly

foamheart said:


> y
> 
> I the new dolphins on my chest.
> 
> .


(Wide Eyed) Kev... you did duty on a boomer? Didn’t know that. B


----------



## foamheart

timstalltaletav said:


> That's an awesome story!  My nephew is a sub driver.  He turned 21 under water.  I only hear from him sporadically when they're in port.  I can only imagine him drinking like that.   I'm pretty sure he never drank a beer before he enlisted, he's the good kid of the family .  Hahaha!!!
> 
> Ps.  The B vitamins definitely work.  Keep a bottle in my truck all the time.   Only weird thing is they turn your pee neon yellow lol!



"Ask him if he's dink this week?" He'll laugh and ask you where ya heard that.


----------



## foamheart

bdskelly said:


> (Wide Eyed) Kev... you did duty on a boomer? Didn’t know that. B



 Both, assigned to a Boomer and did some TAD with a fast attack. MG Vallejo, Bluefish

Its why I can sleep anytime, anywhere.

I was lucky I joined during the draft, wanted the brown water Navy. Had a guaranty in my enlistment that I'd not go to a sub. So of course God prevailed and I was schooled, schooled and schooled and sent to a sub vice running around in the Mekong. Those guys were the ones who deserved all the respect.


----------



## SonnyE

Never really ever got a hang-over.
Oh, I got falling down, puke a river, wiped out, passed out drunk.
But never the banging head hang-over.
Usually, a beer the next day, and I was on my way.
"Beer! It's not _just_ for breakfast anymore!"


----------



## tropics

SmokinAl said:


> Haven't had any whiskey in a year, but I do like my beer, maybe someday I'll wean myself off that too, but I keep asking myself WHY?
> Al


I am with you Al trying to cut back on the beer,down to 12 too 18 a day 
Richie


----------



## bluewhisper

I don't drink as much beer, either. My usual drink is vodka with lemon-lime. Hide the citrus vodka from me. As for the other flavored vodkas, good grief it's a box of crayons.Who needs a sugar cookie-flavored vodka?

I enjoy sipping on rye or a Tennessee whiskey, maybe an Irish.


----------



## Gwanger

bluewhisper said:


> I don't drink as much beer, either. My usual drink is vodka with lemon-lime. Hide the citrus vodka from me. As for the other flavored vodkas, good grief it's a box of crayons.Who needs a sugar cookie-flavored vodka?
> 
> I enjoy sipping on rye or a Tennessee whiskey, maybe an Irish.


I find irish whiskey harsh and no comparison to a good Kentucky bourbon, I used to drink Makers Mark till I heard it was bought by the Japanese, no ill feelings toward the Japanese but I don't think our hard earned dollars should go there.I am now a big fan of Buffalo Trace bourbon, very good worth a try,


----------



## SonnyE

bluewhisper said:


> I enjoy sipping on rye or a Tennessee whiskey, maybe an Irish.



Oh now we're talkin. My all time favorite is Gentleman Jack for sippin.
Lately I've enjoyed many a jug of Fireball Whiskey though. It's pretty cheap by the big jug here.

But right now, enjoying a PBR every day. Sometimes 3... LOL! It has the taste I remember form when Dad would give me sips off his occasional beers. Yep, fell in love with beer in the single digit years.


----------



## Gwanger

SonnyE said:


> Oh now we're talkin. My all time favorite is Gentleman Jack for sippin.
> Lately I've enjoyed many a jug of Fireball Whiskey though. It's pretty cheap by the big jug here.
> 
> But right now, enjoying a PBR every day. Sometimes 3... LOL! It has the taste I remember form when Dad would give me sips off his occasional beers. Yep, fell in love with beer in the single digit years.


Sonny,I used to drink Jack in my younger yrs. but I would get into fights, I quit drinking Jack and no more fights.I guess it was the Jack Daniels LOL My taste has changed to Kentucky bourbon on occasion and now I don't even fight with my wife. Life changer.I also quit drinking store bought beer as much as possible and am a beer brewer proud of my beers but will have a Spaten octoberfest or two in the fall.


----------



## Bearcarver

foamheart said:


> Both, assigned to a Boomer and did some TAD with a fast attack. MG Vallejo, Bluefish
> 
> Its why I can sleep anytime, anywhere.
> 
> I was lucky I joined during the draft, wanted the brown water Navy. Had a guaranty in my enlistment that I'd not go to a sub. So of course God prevailed and I was schooled, schooled and schooled and sent to a sub vice running around in the Mekong. Those guys were the ones who deserved all the respect.




I saw a lot of those Brown Navy Boats right next to my Base Camp.
In fact "Dong Tam" was built by my 9th Division, by dredging up the bottom of the Mekong & making 40 acres of land with it.

Bear


----------



## foamheart

bearcarver said:


> I saw a lot of those Brown Navy Boats right next to my Base Camp.
> In fact "Dong Tam" was built by my 9th Division, by dredging up the bottom of the Mekong & making 40 acres of land with it.
> 
> Bear



You and Richie, and any other real "Nam" vet have my respect, then & now. AND respect back then was few and far between.


----------



## timstalltaletav

foamheart said:


> We had without a doubt the best Hospital Corpsman in the Navy on our boat when I was active duty. When in port which wasn't much, he would take those little folding paper cups they used to put on the old water coolers, fill 'em with pills and tape 'em to his office wall for when the drunks came in. Dob't know why because the next morning you could take 'em and within 30 mins. be happy, smiling, laughing and joking. Not just feeling better but it was a great great day to be alive. What was in them.......
> 
> 2 asprins
> 1 antiacid
> 1 charcoal
> 1 vitamin B-1
> 1 vitamin B-12
> 1 multi-vitamin
> 
> The mess-cooks would give you a piece of burnt toast with honey on it that night when you came in if you could make it to the galley.
> 
> In the boats, in the old days the tradition when you got your Dolphins (takes about a year of intense training and discipline) Your first port of call you were required to drink them. Largest glass/bottle/jug/bucket full of whatever they could find behind the bar to put in it. They then dropped in your dolphins and you drank it, supposedly coming up with your dolphins in your teeth. Personally I woke up the next day, from passing out in a cactus patch of the ninth fairway on the base golf course. I was covered with quills embedded all over me! That pain was only slightly muted but the new dolphins on my chest.
> 
> And I ramble again....... Anyway, Doc's pills always cured any and all hang overs. You'll now need a prescription for the B-12 I believe. I used to buy it in a weaker form called "Enter-B", it was taken nasally.
> 
> I don't live like that anymore, I enjoy everything I eat and drink and try not to over enjoy myself.
> 
> PS It is not chiseled in stone a cut off date LOL.... some of take a lot longer than others. I always referred to us as professionals. I always said I just enjoyed live too much.



I bought the ingredients per the above directions and can say this is an unbelievable cure.  After drinking about a case of Bud Lite around the fire last night, I felt pretty rough this morning.  Woke up around 6, popped the pills and by 7 I felt like I didn't even have a drink.  Cooked breakfast on the charcoal grill, cleaned up the kitchen, and now enjoying a morning margarita waiting for my ride to get here for a wine festival today.

Great stuff Foam!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mfatty500

You can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning,(though I don't drink in the morning everyday) been drinking everyday at least 10-12 (sometimes more) for the last 30 years...


----------



## foamheart

bdskelly said:


> LOL Exactly Al. Why? God gave us beer to enjoy life! If I gave it up I’d be thirsty all of the time and my Yeti would be lonely.



God gave us beer to keep the Irish from ruling the world Mr. O'Skelly.


----------



## foamheart

timstalltaletav said:


> I bought the ingredients per the above directions and can say this is an unbelievable cure.  After drinking about a case of Bud Lite around the fire last night, I felt pretty rough this morning.  Woke up around 6, popped the pills and by 7 I felt like I didn't even have a drink.  Cooked breakfast on the charcoal grill, cleaned up the kitchen, and now enjoying a morning margarita waiting for my ride to get here for a wine festival today.
> 
> Great stuff Foam!  Thanks for sharing!!



You're most welcome


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup for sure past that time in my life but did my tour of duty. The o-god mornings :confused: then again that night.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

I was lucky I never cared much for Hard Stuff.
I drank a lot of beer in my days, but only hard stuff if I had to because it was somebody's Birthday.

The reason I say I was lucky, was because when I got to Vietnam, the few places I spent time at you had to be at least an E-6 (Staff Sgt) or 21 years old for anything stronger than Beer. I didn't mind because all I liked was Beer, and a lot of it.

If I really wanted something stronger, I could have easily find an E-6 to buy me a bottle, but finding somebody over 21 years old was a harder thing to do. We had a guy in my Platoon that was 22, and we called him Pops!!

Now I hardly even drink much beer any more. After my Open-Heart fiasco, I lost my taste for everything---Even Prime Rib, Beer, and Coffee!! Everything tasted the same---Terrible!!
After about 7 months I got my Taste for Prime Rib back (Thank God), and I enjoy a Beer or 2 only now & then, but I never did get my taste back for Coffee again, and I used to love it just "Black" !!!

That's why I smoke so many Prime Ribs!!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon

I remember being at Ft Benning, Ga. before I was 21(long ago). You were only allowed 3.2 beer and no hard liquor. Someone would always buy some shots and "sneak" them to us younger soldiers. Pure oxygen from the medic in the AM alway brought us out of the "fog" !


----------



## foamheart

LOL... lots of places offered that "Joe Palooka" beer. Ya know I can't tell ya why we all called it that, but that was what we called all 3.2. Only other time I ever heard that, was a comic strip in the paper as a kid. 3.2 should have been used to flush your kidneys.....LOL


----------



## bdskelly

Being a traveling peddler for 30 years I must admit I’ve used most all of these medications to get me straight the neat day. Entertaining customers can be tough on the liver.  But I’ve not taken them all at once.  
One exception though. Charcoal tablets?  What the heck does that do for you Kev? .... Not sure I’ve ever seen them. B


----------



## foamheart

bdskelly said:


> Being a traveling peddler for 30 years I must admit I’ve used most all of these medications to get me straight the neat day. Entertaining customers can be tough on the liver.  But I’ve not taken them all at once.
> One exception though. Charcoal tablets?  What the heck does that do for you Kev? .... Not sure I’ve ever seen them. B



I am not a Corpman. But my best guess was it was an acid neutralizer? I know when in my youth, older people with kidney problems always took charcoal and/or ate burnt toast for breakfast. Maybe with a cup of hot tea and a stewed prune...... LOL 

I just know it was always in the packet, part of the "7 Pill Manifold" (don't ask) LOL


----------



## chopsaw

foamheart said:


> my best guess was it was an acid neutralizer?


That and it sucks up all the BS and takes it out of your system .


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Sunday Morning Stout is one of my favorite beers! Nothing better than a coffee imperial stout aged in Bourbon barrels!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Also, Pedialyte is a miracle cure for hangovers as well.


----------



## myownidaho

Lol! These days, that’s a recipe for writing off the rest of the day to misery and pain. And I am very far from a teetotaler. 30 years ago? This is the start of an epic day of booze and food. I think the bodies tolerance that decreases with time is a self defense mechanism.


----------



## zachd

For awhile when I first met my now wife my hangover cure was "triple digits" we would both hop on my motorcycle and hit the highway going 100+ Maybe it was the fresh air maybe the adrenaline? I don't know but it worked as dumb as it was to do.


----------



## hb99

I've been brewing my own since 1994.  If I drink too much I just drink tepid water before bedtime and wake up fine.  I haven't had a hangover (or any AB product since 1975).  That's when I did my first tour in Germany and found out what real beer tastes like.


----------



## bluewhisper

Water is the best thing. Have your last drink be water before you go to sleep, and drink more water when you have to get up and pee in the middle of the night. Drink water, or maybe some kind of juice, first thing in the morning.

My BIL brewed beer and I am so tempted to take it up myself.


----------



## HalfSmoked

The best thing for a hangover is not to have one.  

Warren


----------



## SonnyE

HalfSmoked said:


> The best thing for a hangover is not to have one.
> 
> Warren



All things in moderation.
But when you over-moderate, there is a Hair of the Dog. LOL!
Beer! It's not _just_ for breakfast any more.....


----------



## zwiller

bluewhisper said:


> My BIL brewed beer and I am so tempted to take it up myself.



Been brewing like 20+ years and a certified judge.  I can steer you in the right direction if you want.  Very easy to do actually but takes some effort to create beer as good as the pros.  You have a local club...  http://www.sodz.org/


----------



## HalfSmoked

SonnyE said:


> All things in moderation.
> But when you over-moderate, there is a Hair of the Dog. LOL!
> Beer! It's not _just_ for breakfast any more.....



Hair of the dog may work because I don't have any hair.  

SonnyE also thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE

zwiller said:


> Been brewing like 20+ years and a certified judge.  I can steer you in the right direction if you want.  Very easy to do actually but takes some effort to create beer as good as the pros.  You have a local club...  http://www.sodz.org/



Agreed Sam.
But it is just so darned easy to stop at the store and get a box of 30 - 12 ounce kegs of my favorite swill.
Beer - It's the same color going in, or going out.
Beer - You only lease it, then you have to give it back to nature.
Beer - Hey, it's always 5 o'clock somewhere.
Beer - Now I've made myself thirsty....


----------



## SonnyE

HalfSmoked said:


> Hair of the dog may work because I don't have any hair.
> 
> SonnyE also thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Warren



It is said, "God only made so many perfect heads. The rest he covered with hair."

Lookit, you can "brush" your hair with a wash cloth and no matter how windy it gets, you always look great.
You never have a "bad Hair day".
If you get too close to the camp fire, you'll never have that "Burned Hair" smell.
And you'll never have "Bed Head", or "Helmet Hair".

Sing It!


And I "Like" you because I Like You!


----------



## gmc2003

Sonny, you may never experience the helmet head look or have a bad hair day, but when your out in the sun for a while wearing a baseball hat you get that white head look. Kinda of like raccoon eyes when wearing sunglasses.

Chris


----------



## dernektambura

Being raised in Russian/German mixed family I use only one hangover cure that sets me straight up: sauerkraut juice...


----------



## Berettaclayshooter

easy solution to hangovers.. either don't drink or don't stop.  It's your goat rodeo, you decide.


----------



## VirgMart

There are so many awesome medicinal products we still don't know. I think someone intentionally tries to hide such products as pharma is one of the biggest businesses worldwide and there is no reason for them such products to be known and used for other people. For example, I had unbearable chronic back pain. I couldn't even walk. I had no clue what to do, but one of my friends recommended me to try red kratom. I was afraid to try it, but as I had no choice, I tried it and in only a few days I fixed the problem. Later I consulted with my doctor, and he confirmed that kratom is a very good product useful for different health problems including pain reliever.


----------



## bradger

Gwanger said:


> its amazing how your ideas and habits change by addind a few years, I used to be a party boy and when you hit 45yrs/ old amazing things start changing like drinking less,and by 65 drinking for enjoyment not the buzz,hangovers are a thing of the past, haven't had one in 15 yrs or more, I forgot what they feel like.amazingly I still make good beers and good wine but I am now into the quality aspect and not quantity.


i pretty much stopped drinking at 45, im 47 now.


----------



## bigfurmn

bradger said:


> i pretty much stopped drinking at 45, im 47 now.



Come on!!! No one likes a quitter! Just kidding. I can only imagine how much money I could save without drinking. I still like my "micro-brew". As for hangovers... Older I get, the worse they get.


----------



## Bearcarver

bigfurmn said:


> Come on!!! No one likes a quitter! Just kidding. I can only imagine how much money I could save without drinking. I still like my "micro-brew". As for hangovers... Older I get, the worse they get.



$$$$$
LOL---How about 47 years of Smoking----42 of them at 2 packs a day.
How much money did this Dummy burn up????

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bearcarver said:


> $$$$$
> LOL---How about 47 years of Smoking----42 of them at 2 packs a day.
> How much money did this Dummy burn up????
> 
> Bear



For real I been quite since 87. But a person in front of us in the store paid like $85 for a carton. Wow.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> For real I been quite since 87. But a person in front of us in the store paid like $85 for a carton. Wow.
> 
> Warren




$87 !!!
When it got to $45, I started getting mine in the mail from some little country that I think used to be part of the Soviet Union.
Only had them confiscated twice in New York, by Border Cops.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bearcarver said:


> $87 !!!
> When it got to $45, I started getting mine in the mail from some little country that I think used to be part of the Soviet Union.
> Only had them confiscated twice in New York, by Border Cops.
> 
> Bear


 HEHE thanks for the donation you think that guard didn't keep them.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> HEHE thanks for the donation you think that guard didn't keep them.
> 
> Warren




Yup, That's what I figured too. The letter said I had 90 days to claim my package, so sure, I'm going to New York & confess to importing non-taxed cigarettes just to get my cigarettes.

Same thing happened to me when I left Vietnam---MPs confiscated my Switchblade before getting on the plane.  Guess he has a nice blade now!!!
It was either that or not get on the plane---What would you have done??  LOL

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn

I'd pick the plane!!! I was a "non smoker" until 32. Then I took up a cigar or two a week. Not cheap but not $85 a week either.


----------



## Plinsc

Here’s a cheap way to make  Pedialyte at home and works well

Nectar of gods
In a gallon pitcher, put:
2 cups of citrus juice (orange, lemon, lime, kumquat, whatever you have available. Pineapple juice works too. You just need a juice with a bit of tang to it, because it helps mask the salt.)
1/2 cup of honey or sugar (whichever you prefer) - and a bit more if you use lemon or lime for your citrus, just because of the sourness
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. cream of tartar

Fill the pitcher the rest of the way with water and stir until everything is mixed well. The cream of tartar does not suspend so you'll have to keep a long spoon in the pitcher and give it a swirl before you pour a glass.


----------



## foamheart

Bearcarver said:


> Now I hardly even drink much beer any more. After my Open-Heart fiasco, I lost my taste for everything---Even Prime Rib, Beer, and Coffee!!
> 
> Bear



Well, we now know where ground zero for Covid 19 was. It was all D'Bear's fault!! Bad Bear Bad!  <Chuckles>


----------



## Majja13

If i am at that point it use to be 2 ibueprophen and 8-12 oz water before bed, and a Body Armor or Pedialite in the morning.  Works every time.


----------

